# Stratoseiten und T-Online



## d4k4 (2. August 2003)

Ich hab ein Problem: Wir gehen über einen Router mit T-online ins Netz. Bei allen kann man Stratoseiten anschauen nur bei einem im Netzwerk klappt es nicht. Weiß da einer Rat?


----------



## schiieech (6. August 2003)

mtu-wert

» http://www.tippscout.de/tshow.php?f_tid=1602&f_title=T-DSL:+Schneller+mit+richtiger+MTU

s.


----------



## d4k4 (6. August 2003)

hm ka obs daran lag. Jetzt gehts wieder, ohne die mtu Werte verändert zu haben. Trotzdem danke.


----------

